# Goodyear Wings Reliance Bike



## abqpropguy (Oct 13, 2013)

*I just got this Goodyear Wings Reliance bike last week. I got it for my wife as we both decided we wanted to start riding for health and enjoyment. She has not seen or has knowledge of it yet.....I want to try and get it fixed up first. 

The guy I bought it from told me it was a 1939 model....it would appear the tank has been replaced....

Other than that....it seems fairly all there....just need to replace the tires and a new chain!!*






















*What do you think? 

Is it a 1939?

Would it be wise to give it a new paint job? (I just know my wife is going to hate the color  )*


----------



## JOEL (Oct 13, 2013)

Welcome ! Nice bike. Great TAG TOPPER !!! For sale?

The tank is not for this bike. Someone on the forum may have one to match your bike.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 13, 2013)

Jess Coffer said:


> *Would it be wise to give it a new paint job? (I just know my wife is going to hate the color  )*




Probably not _wise _to paint it: a new paint job is not inexpensive, and won't look as good as the original after it's cleaned up, IMO. 
Original paint is generally accepted to be a plus, and this paint looks good.
It's been on there for ~75 years, seems a shame to blast it away.


----------



## abqpropguy (Oct 13, 2013)

alw said:


> Probably not _wise _to paint it: a new paint job is not inexpensive, and won't look as good as the original after it's cleaned up, IMO.
> Original paint is generally accepted to be a plus, and this paint looks good.
> It's been on there for ~75 years, seems a shame to blast it away.




I agree....she is going to have to love it!!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 13, 2013)

Really a beautiful bike, nice paint, good plating, will ride very nicely after an overhaul.
Nice find


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 13, 2013)

This bike is great as is.  I'd take that tank off til you can find a correct tank with correct color original paint and just polish/shine everything else up and go through all the bearings, lube them up, and be ready to ride.  I agree with Joel, that license topper is awesome especially on that GoodYear bike.  Head badge is pretty special too.  Great find!!!!!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 13, 2013)

The bike may not have come with a tank when new anyway.


----------



## abqpropguy (Oct 18, 2013)

I did a little cleaning today and these numbers became visible....any idea what they mean?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 18, 2013)

Its a Colson bike made for Goodyear which is what the "GY" indicates. '39 looks about right and I agree this bike may have never had a tank. I'm with the others--service it and go. If she really hates it see what the girlfriend thinks! V/r Shawn


----------



## Boris (Oct 19, 2013)

If it had a tank, this would be the correct one. They came with or without horns.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?48453-who-knows-FLYER-bicycles


----------



## slick (Oct 19, 2013)

I have a Goodyear boys version of this bike. Mine has the same rear fender ornament. The 3 letters are the owners initials i beleive. Mine only has one initial left on it. Great looking bike. Service it and ride it.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 19, 2013)

Below the serial is C 9 = March '39.


----------



## abqpropguy (Oct 19, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> If it had a tank, this would be the correct one. They came with or without horns.
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?48453-who-knows-FLYER-bicycles




Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## abqpropguy (Oct 19, 2013)

slick said:


> I have a Goodyear boys version of this bike. Mine has the same rear fender ornament. The 3 letters are the owners initials i beleive. Mine only has one initial left on it. Great looking bike. Service it and ride it.




Thanks!!!


----------



## abqpropguy (Oct 19, 2013)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Below the serial is C 9 = March '39.




Fantastic info! Thanks!!!


----------

